# Trip to Petsmart



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Last night I took Uschi to Petsmart for the first time in a very long, long time. The last time I took her there, she was very little and it was all so overwhelming for her. But she did so well this time. I was so proud of her. After I walked her around in there, I worked on her sit/stay and down/stays for a bit. She was great. I think she was a little nervous, but she kept her head on straight. 

Afterwards we walked outside in the parking lot and on the sidewalk and again worked on her sit/stays and down/stays. Again, she did very well. So I will be taking her back there again.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good girl Uschi!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good job!!!


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

treat her to a relaxing 10 minutes of fish watching. Jake LOVES that. Whatever you do, tho, don't let her see the rodents or ferrets... talk about prey overdrive!!!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

webzpinner said:


> treat her to a relaxing 10 minutes of fish watching. Jake LOVES that. Whatever you do, tho, don't let her see the rodents or ferrets... talk about prey overdrive!!!!!!


 
lol Shasta just tries to sniff at them and follow them around in their cages. Realizes they really arent that much fun and loses interest.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

work on training and socializing everywhere. work on
it several times a day. you can train and socialize anywhere
anytime. glad your dog did well in Petsmart.


----------

